# Schedule of important out of conference games



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I put together a list of the rest out of conference games that I think will be interesting to watch and important in March selections, also I decided to predict who I think is gonna win, feel free to add if I missed any
Kansas St @ UNLV Dec 12 UNLV
Washington vs Georgetown Dec 12 Georgetown
New Mexico @ Texas AM Dec 12 Texas AM
Villanova @ Temple Dec 13 Villanova
Cincinnati @ Xavier Dec 13 Cincinnati
UTEP @ Ole Miss Dec 16 Ole Miss
UNC @ Texas Dec 19 Texas
Duke vs Gonzaga Dec 19 Duke
Richmond @ Florida Dec 19 Florida
Michigan State @ Texas Dec 22 Texas
Cal @ Kansas Dec 22 Kansas
Texas AM @ Washington Dec 22 Washington
Ole Miss @ West Virginia Dec 23 West Virginia
Illinois vs Missouri Dec 23 Missouri
Texas Tech @ New Mexico Dec 29 New Mexico
Tennessee @ Memphis Dec 31 Memphis
West Virginia @ Purdue Jan 1 Purdue
Louisville @ Kentucky Jan 2 Kentucky
UTEP @ Texas Tech Jan 3 Texas Tech
Memphis @ Syracuse Jan 6 Syracuse
Kansas @ Tenn Jan 10 Tennessee
Ohio St @ West Virginia Jan 23 West Virginia
Duke @ Georgetown Jan 30 Duke
Gonzaga @ Memphis Feb 6 Memphis


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We play Texas also? Damn what the heck is Roy doing playing all this top teams? Then again we are probably ready for Indianapolis by the time March comes around.

Louisville @ Kentucky should be a good game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Then again we are probably ready for Indianapolis by the time March comes around.


Ready to sit and watch


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> We play Texas also? Damn what the heck is Roy doing playing all this top teams? Then again we are probably ready for Indianapolis by the time March comes around.


I think you have been watching a few too many Miss America pageants lately. Unlike the pageant, the prior year winner in basketball is not invited to the final ceremony the following year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why should I pay any attention to anything you guys say? Lol I remember you geniuses predicting UNC would never sniff the title last year, lol if anything is clear, its you all that don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Why should I pay any attention to anything you guys say? Lol I remember you geniuses predicting UNC would never sniff the title last year, lol if anything is clear, its you all that don't know what you are talking about.


You can always shoot for the NIT or CBT invitational final four this year!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nah we live those types of distinctions to schools like Syracuse, UNC has too much class to play in tourneys like that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Nah we live those types of distinctions to schools like Syracuse, UNC has too much class to play in tourneys like that.


As classy as ol Deano's exit from the NCAA in his last game several years back?

Its also not very classy to criticize tournaments simply because you will not be good enough to be invited by them. Very childish.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol then again, if your team has been the feature team for tourneys such as the NIT, of course you'll be proud to talk it up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol then again, if your team has been the feature team for tourneys such as the NIT, of course you'll be proud to talk it up.


On the bright side. UNC will get a second chance to win a tournament at MSG this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You wish, we are already in the NCAA tourney. UNC has name recognition mate, lol we arent like Boeheim's teams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i remember someone saying repeatedly that their team was easily going undefeated last year...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

jokes aside, i seriously do think we have legit bball fans/people on this board (even including you, HB). i'd venture to say some of you guys are more accurate in breaking down things and predicting things than a lot of the bozo's on ESPN. the only difference here is that we call each other out when we're wrong. stinkin lou holtz, doug gottlieb, etc. just let crap spew out their mouths then no one says anything when they're wrong, over and over and over...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a good site to discuss college ball no doubt, but I wish we had more guys who could break in recruiting news. Only a few of you are hip to that game


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Recruiting news??? I got some! UK signed John Wall because Ol' Roy didn't call! :lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ya know the guys on CBS tried to make that some big story but John Wall IS NOT a Roy type player. That guy is a one and done all the way. Yes Marvin and Brandan bolted after one season, but in Brandan's case, we were stacked at the position, Marvin had won a title, he had nothing to prove. Roy typically doesn't recruit one and dones. So what happens to Kentucky basketball when Wall, Cousins and Patterson all declare and they don't win the title this year?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Nah we live those types of distinctions to schools like Syracuse, UNC has too much class to play in tourneys like that.


why talk **** about syracuse? they already beat you.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> Ya know the guys on CBS tried to make that some big story but John Wall IS NOT a Roy type player. That guy is a one and done all the way. Yes Marvin and Brandan bolted after one season, but in Brandan's case, we were stacked at the position, Marvin had won a title, he had nothing to prove. Roy typically doesn't recruit one and dones. So what happens to Kentucky basketball when Wall, Cousins and Patterson all declare and they don't win the title this year?


Wall is a Roy type player. Wall is any coaches type player. If UNC had signed him you'd be a big Wall homer like I am right now. If we don't win the title this year there's always next year and the year after that.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> why talk **** about syracuse? they already beat you.


:bowen:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'll try to be as polite as I can. Before you jump into a conversation its always nice to get all your fact straights. Just in case you didnt notice, which obviously you didn't JN made the smart *** remark which I responded to. Pretty much everything else was just playful banter.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> I'll try to be as polite as I can. Before you jump into a conversation its always nice to get all your fact straights. Just in case you didnt notice, which obviously you didn't JN made the smart *** remark which I responded to. Pretty much everything else was just playful banter.


yes, i definitely noticed his remark. you were talking about unc. he commented on unc. syracuse was not part of the discussion until you brought them up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who cares? Did you miss the part about playful banter? You just wanted to interject in something that didn't really concern you


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

How about them Blue Devils... :uhoh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

legit early season title and one fluke loss. im good with that


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

That Tennessee @ Memphis is a sleeper on this list its gonna be a heck of a game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

One more to add on this list.. Jan 2nd.. Gonzaga @ Illinois (Chicago, United Center)

Tickets on pace for sellout.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> That Tennessee @ Memphis is a sleeper on this list its gonna be a heck of a game


I concur with this statement.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

A schedule for Saturday: The game, followed by the predicted score according to Kenpom.com, game time (eastern time), and channel if nationaly televised

Michigan @ Kansas 55 85 12 EST ESPN
UNC @ Texas 65 88 2 EST ESPN
Xavier @ Butler 65 71 2 EST ESPN2
Gonzaga vs Duke 71 85 4 EST CBS
San Diego State @ Arizona State 60 66 630 EST
Richmond @ Florida 57 61 630 EST
Old Dominion @ Georgetown 57 62 7 EST
Temple @ Seton Hall 64 66 7 EST
Texas Tech @ Wichita St 67 70 805 EST
Kansas St @ Alabama 76 68 8 30 EST
Portland @ Washington 69 78 10 EST

Ima try to do this every Saturday unless the Saturday is really slow


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Some really good meaningfull games. First time this season I plan to wake up and spend the whole day watching college ball. Cant wait, lol... Im a feen for College basketball


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

There's no way Xavier Henry is the 10th best prospect in this coming draft. Kansas finally showing me something against Michigan.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha. woops. 1-3-1. kansas not good.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> There's no way Xavier Henry is the 10th best prospect in this coming draft. Kansas finally showing me something against Michigan.


Yeah, he's definitely much better than that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kansas has been exposed in this Michigan game, despite the large lead, this was not an impressive showing.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Kansas has been exposed in this Michigan game, despite the large lead, this was not an impressive showing.


And to think people wondered why I didn't rank them in the top 5 last week...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont see how they are going to match up with those teams with big man depth, Aldrich simply doesn't make smart decisions when doubled. No wonder his numbers are down this year. I also don't get why they slow things down so much, maybe its just this game, but a team that athletic should be running a whole lot more.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> I dont see how they are going to match up with those teams with big man depth, Aldrich simply doesn't make smart decisions when doubled. No wonder his numbers are down this year. I also don't get why they slow things down so much, maybe its just this game, but a team that athletic should be running a whole lot more.


It's hard to get into a shootout against Michigan because they try to slow the pace down so much. Kansas plays quick, but it's never really been Self's style to play ultra fast.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

this duke-gonzaga game is trash. turnover galore and neither team can shoot. and kyle singler has no business going pro at this rate.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Some good ones today...

Tulsa @ Nebraska 5:30
Marshall @ UNC 7:00
Michigan State @ Texas 7:00 ESPN2
Ohio @ Pittsburgh 7:00
Western Carolina @ Clemson 7:30
Butler @ UAB 8:00 
Cal @ Kansas 9:00 ESPN2
Texas AM @ Washington 11:00

I highly recommend watching ESPN2 today from 7 to 11 EST


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Definitely some good games tonight. Michigan St. hasn't been all that impressive thus far, but they'll play with Texas. Cal and Kansas should be quite entertaining as well. Butler @ UAB is a nice sleeper, too.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone going to monitor the West Carolina vs. Clemson game? If West Carolina wins, their rankings will definitely climb.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just an observation, but if Michigan State ever learns how to take care of the ball they are a final 4 team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> Anyone going to monitor the West Carolina vs. Clemson game?


I hadn't planned on it.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Just an observation, but if Michigan State ever learns how to take care of the ball they are a final 4 team.


I think they have some defensive issues as well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> I think they have some defensive issues as well.


It's still early, Izzo is going to have that team ready to go defensively in March. They look pretty good on the road against Texas right now on defense. If he can get Lucas, Allen, and Lucious to take care of the ball they are going to be a tough out for anyone.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> It's still early, Izzo is going to have that team ready to go defensively in March. They look pretty good on the road against Texas right now on defense. If he can get Lucas, Allen, and Lucious to take care of the ball they are going to be a tough out for anyone.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised that's for sure. Korie has come in and played very well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Also I was wrong on Derrick Nix, that kid has gotten so much better since he arrived in East Lansing. He looks like he has dropped 75-80 pounds in the past couple of years and he looks like he will be a nice piece for MSU. Although 3-28 from the foul line? :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Finally hitting outside shots and getting after it defensively. MSU is showing great in the first half at Texas.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised that's for sure. Korie has come in and played very well.


Definitely he has been on fire these past few minutes. Jai Lucas looks to be a good piece for Texas.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Also I was wrong on Derrick Nix, that kid has gotten so much better since he arrived in East Lansing. He looks like he has dropped 75-80 pounds in the past couple of years and he looks like he will be a nice piece for MSU. Although 3-28 from the foul line? :laugh:


Oh my goodness...I don't think I've ever seen a stat line like that before.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Oh my goodness...I don't think I've ever seen a stat line like that before.


:laugh: Me neither. I remember playing against him two years ago in AAU an he was like 350 pounds with no post moves, and no touch. He was a little under 300 at the state title games last year and he looks like he has added some post moves and lost the rest of his baby fat since arriving in EL. Needs to work on those free-throws, but if you saw him when I did you would see just how remarkable the improvements he has made are.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

J'Covan Brown is one heck of an on the ball defender. Damion James playing really well too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

May have been wrong on Nix, but I was right on Hamilton. 


Hightower ruins this game for me. Is he serious with that last blocking call on Green?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Cal surprisingly close to KU through one half


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Cal surprisingly close to KU through one half


Talent wise, Cal can play with just about anyone. It's basically just a matter if they decide to play defense or not. Tonight they are.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

saw Florida lost tonight on their home court to like South Alabama


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Hightower ruins this game for me. Is he serious with that last blocking call on Green?


Amen. Sounds like we have a voice working for us too, bball. This is the 3rd or 4th game now where I've heard Jay Bilas being critical of these refs. However, overall reffing seems to be getting slightly better since the end of last year. Hopefully the improvements continue.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> saw Florida lost tonight on their home court to like South Alabama


Didn't see that one coming. South Alabama is not a good team at all.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice showing by Cal.

Their problem has and always will be consistency. They dont have the talent level off the bench Monty needs to compete at a high level.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Nice showing by Cal.
> 
> Their problem has and always will be consistency. They dont have the talent level off the bench Monty needs to compete at a high level.


I'd say their problem is that they suck defensively. Seems like every time they play someone decent, that team shoots 50% and 40% from deep. That's a problem.


----------

